# Set Up Camp BEFORE Getting Drunk



## Maxx Power (Apr 3, 2015)

Finally made it out of Carmel to find myself in a little town called King City on the 101. It was night time and the street lights only covered the empty parking lots and my flash light batteries were running too low to be of any use. Using my cat vision that I adapted through my time spent in Vietnam, I located a nice cozy location in the middle of the forest, about a quarter of a mile from behind the KFC. Alas i stumbled upon fresh cardboard that was neatly placed side by side, indicating someone had already reserved that spot. 

Parched from lack of water, not defeat, I headed back to AMPM to fill up my water jug, and as I was coming up the hill I heard a voice call out "Don't step there, that's poison ivy!" I listened to what the voice had spoke and luckily avoided certain doom;however, I was perplexed as to where the voice was coming from. Turns out it was a couple of travelers who were staying in that exact spot that I just discovered. They had been stuck there for 3 weeks and had been flying signs in order to make enough money to head up to Chico. Luckily they were friendly, even bought me a warm meal and bestowed one of the finest liquors King city had to offer. Which came in a 40 oz bottle and was named Hurricane. 

We drank one, then another, then another, and before you know it, we were all fucked up. After which, we decided to head back to that one spot and go to sleep. I tried to lay upon the fresh card board but that wish was quickly declined seeing how that was him and his girls spot and instead I should go just a few feet "over there" (his words), so i went "over there", pulled out my sleeping bag, climbed inside, and fell into a deep slumber. 

Later the next morning, I awoke to a peculiar aroma surrounding me. This was no blessing odor, but one that would make anyone not want to be your friend. Little did I know that the spot this gentlemen told to go was the exact location of their personal outdoor bathroom, that's right! 3 week build up of shit and piss, and this guy was an alcoholic so we're talking shitty 40 oz beer shits. I was dumbfounded to say the least. Horrified, irate even. It was ALL over the bottom of my sleeping bag, my boots, my fucking HANDS! EVERYWHERE! The guys alarm clock was me yelling, "WHAT THE FUCK?!" He shot up and once he noticed just what had happened, his eyes grew wide and his mouth dropped to the floor. All he could do was apologize profusely. 

My thinking was to end this man's life and bury the body deep in the woods, but it just so happened that he had a brand new 0 degree sleeping bag and so he let me have that, plus he showed me the near by camping ground showers and even personally cleaned my boots for me. So I couldn't clock the guy for sincerely making a mistake. Plus I got a huge upgrade on the sleep bag situation so in the end it all worked out but STILL, it sucked! Talk about a shitty day.

TL;DR - Drinking before responsibility leads to shitty outcomes.


----------



## Justin Case (Apr 3, 2015)

Do not rely on unreliable people, and do not be quick to make friends the man shaking your hand and smiling is probably your greatest enemy and the man punching you in the nose is possibly your best friend. Get a thick skin and take that cardboard scoop up all the shit and cover their faces with it as you instruct them in proper sanitary procedures while waving one of last nights broken 40/s to show them how easy it is to make a shovel. get your point across that that was improper and stop being so naive and eager to be friends next time, hopefully you can all learn a lesson together
Hope the rest of your trip only improves


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 4, 2015)

I try to make it a point to see my spot in the daylight...kind of the same thing here. 
Who knows how many turd piles and needles I've avoided laying on. 

Nothing good comes from shit...now where is that thread that says there is gold in your poo?


----------



## Tude (Apr 4, 2015)

LOL - I don't mean to laugh at your ordeal - LOL but I'm sorry and do hopefully you don't experience that one again. hehe

ha - Doooo get your place set up before drunk. Learned the hard way on that one! In one city that was 45 minutes from another (yes with non drinking drivers) --- Outdoor concert, sauna day, lotsa drugs - and then off to go set up camp. LOL The drunks get out of the clown vehicles and try to set up borrowed tents. We had the biggest one from the ex's Aunt. Huge tent and discovered after a long time we didn't have all the poles, or even poles that weren't bent. OK, so we had brooms, had people scouring the woods for wood limbs, anything. It was ... laughingly awful. But had a fire and drink and music and finally much later in the evening - an erection of a most awful tent ever and ..... a chorus of clapping from the rest of the camp site. LOL (it really was embarrassing actually - had a lean on the one side due to shovel and broom poles - even better was that night heavy rain - 2" water in the damn thing - we slept in wet sleeping bags on the ground by the campfire.)


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 4, 2015)

That's a shitty way to upgrade your sleeping bag man. I mean the guy was decent about it after the fact, but... yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 4, 2015)

ughhh whyyyyy??? why dont people bury their shit? come on this is day 1 stuff.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Apr 4, 2015)

That sounds like their toilet was pretty damn close to their sleeping area? And they don't bury it? This is just another reason I like to keep to myself, and away from the commonly tread trail. But he sounded like a genuine guy, at least!


----------



## Maxx Power (Apr 4, 2015)

Tude said:


> LOL - I don't mean to laugh at your ordeal - LOL but I'm sorry and do hopefully you don't experience that one again. hehe
> 
> ha - Doooo get your place set up before drunk. Learned the hard way on that one! In one city that was 45 minutes from another (yes with non drinking drivers) --- Outdoor concert, sauna day, lotsa drugs - and then off to go set up camp. LOL The drunks get out of the clown vehicles and try to set up borrowed tents. We had the biggest one from the ex's Aunt. Huge tent and discovered after a long time we didn't have all the poles, or even poles that weren't bent. OK, so we had brooms, had people scouring the woods for wood limbs, anything. It was ... laughingly awful. But had a fire and drink and music and finally much later in the evening - an erection of a most awful tent ever and ..... a chorus of clapping from the rest of the camp site. LOL (it really was embarrassing actually - had a lean on the one side due to shovel and broom poles - even better was that night heavy rain - 2" water in the damn thing - we slept in wet sleeping bags on the ground by the campfire.)




Luckily I've avoided heavy rainfall, but I know it will happen to me eventually. I'm not looking forward to that day.


----------



## Tude (Apr 4, 2015)

LOL @Maxx Power - I'm a long time camper - my parents traveled with a ... yep toilet seat on a tripod thing where you could put a bag underneath it (or actually hanging off it - kinda cool contraption actually). THIS was the first thing that was set up at our campsite - with a heavy plastic tarp and blanket over it .... DA HEAD!! And it was the one of four kid's punishments to go and doo the doo and dispose of the bag of doo properly - or if proper disposal unavailable - go dig the hole. You did not want to be the naughty kid on those camping trips. ick


----------



## Maxx Power (Apr 4, 2015)

@Trude - sounds kinky.


----------



## Jaguwar (Apr 4, 2015)

LOL


----------



## Odin (Apr 5, 2015)

... you musta been hammered to not smell it immediately as you lay down. Black out?


----------



## Maxx Power (Apr 5, 2015)

i did wake up to a foul odor but I just passed it off as no big deal and continued to sleep off my massive hang over.


----------



## Venatus (Jul 17, 2015)

ugh fuck king city man, that sounds fucking nasty. i remember my time in king city, and i marched my ass out of there after one night. sure hope you didnt end up in buelton after that, that place was a shithole, like the shithole those folks you where camping with should have made.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 17, 2015)

That's what happens when you hang out with homebums


----------

